# Traveling west in november



## Wristpin (Oct 16, 2010)

Hi to all fellow RVRS. We are setting at home in South East Kentucky and thinking about taking a trip out west to Las Vegas taking interstate I-40 or alternate route Interstate I-10
Please we welcome any comments on problems we may encounter this time of year because we have never took this trip before and have no idea what to expect.
Things I worry about being the driver are:
Places to stay this time of year
Snow on the roads in New Mexico and other places with high elevations

We look forward to your comments.
Thanks


----------



## C Nash (Oct 19, 2010)

Re: Traveling west in november

Places to stay should be no problem.  Snow could be a problem in higher elevations but you should be fine on the interstate system.  What will you be traveling in?


----------



## EZE6008 (Oct 20, 2010)

RE: Traveling west in november

Lightning storms and flash floods are fairly common in desert areas and snow in high elevations.  Some casinos offer RV accommodations with hook-ups.


----------



## try2findus (Oct 21, 2010)

Re: Traveling west in november

Yes, and don't forget the HAIL.  

We recommend Oasis RV resort in Amarillo (right off of I-40) which is close to Palo Duro Canyon.  Another of our favorites, is Enchanted RV Park in Albuquerque!  Hope you enjoy your trip and stay safe!  Please let us all know how it goes and what you did!


----------



## bandalop (Oct 22, 2010)

RE: Traveling west in november

Went there in early spring in our motorhome.  Had a good time and there is lots to see.  Went to the Grand Canyon and that was great!  Plenty of camp grounds, no problem there but, be ready for, no trees, no grass, and plenty of dirt, rocks, wind, dust, filth.  If you have a pet, it will be confused as it will have a hard time trying to do its' business with no grass.  Our little dog held it for 2 days and then finally gave up and did it in the dirt.  And, Oh yea, as one of the others has mentioned, hail storms!  We got caught in one outside of Amarilo,  It beat us to death!  My wife has said, "no more trips west."


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2010)

Re: Traveling west in november

well being from Albuquerque ,, try2findus ,, most can not spell it right ,, but a thumbs up for u all   :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  ,, yes it is a nice place to visit ,, but u don't want to live there ,, and i mean that ,, crime rate is equal or better then california ,, that is one reason i moved outta there ,, (wel kinda ) but to have metal detectors and such in a elementary school     ,, we lived in a good area ,, at that time ,, close to the ballon fiesta park ,, was quiet ,, but was also a good crime area ,, we had good nieghbors that watched all that went on ,, but 4 blocks away from us ,, we had 4 houses that were owned by gangs ,, and man was that fun at night ,, cops would not even go there ,, was a bad sight and area ,, there was (that i know of ) 3 killed by drives bys in that area ,, we said the heck with that ,, and moved to where all the family was and is from ,, and to a much better setting ,, for the kids ,, and us ,,  :approve:  :approve:  :approve: 
Sorry try2findus ,, for ruining u'r post of Albuquerque  ,, it is a very nice place ,, and no humidity ,, but very cold in the winter ,, and alot of snow ,, yes i said snow ,, it is in the desert ,, and it gets hot in the summer ,, 100 plus ,, but the nights are in the 50's ,, but winter is cold ,, very cold ,, and did i mention snow ,,    :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 23, 2010)

Re: Traveling west in november

I don't know about all what Rod has type, but I have no reason not believe him. I have only been thru there one time and stayed at the KOA camp ground 2 years ago and it was nice. But like I said we was passing thru heading to Flagstaff AZ. I hope that it has gotten better than Rod inscribed. I know I would not like to be in that environment.. But good luck on your adventure.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2010)

Re: Traveling west in november

yes hollis ,, most areas of alb are good ,, and to all i did not mean to scare anyone away from that area ,, as i said it is very nice ,, and all ,, i am thinking i should have not even posted that post ,, oh well it is done ,, but once agian ,, there is alot to see and do there ,, tons of museums ,, and indian stuff to see ,, casinos ,, and of course when anyone can ,, the balloon fiesta ,, that is one not to miss for sure ,, i guess since i lived there ,, it was like a "no biggy to me" we had balloons flying over the house during that time ,, all the time ,, we got used to it ,, if we did go to the fiesta it din't cost us a dime ,, we walked to it ,, yes we lived that close ,, but it did make alot of a money for Albuquerque ,, it is one of the major balloon activities  in the southwest ,, and so far no one can top it ,, as far as i know ,, they have people coming from all over the world for that event     :approve:  :approve:


----------



## C Nash (Oct 24, 2010)

Re: Traveling west in november

Now we know where Rod got all the "hot air". :laugh:     JK Rod :laugh:


----------



## 04Pusher (Oct 25, 2010)

RE: Traveling west in november

Hello. Clear sailing usually this time of year on I40. Flagstaff is really the only area to watch for.


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 25, 2010)

Re: Traveling west in november

hello Joe and Julie, I thought Flagstaff was a very nice place to visit. We was there 2 years ago and enjoyed it very much .So what are we suppose to watch out for??


----------



## C Nash (Oct 25, 2010)

Re: Traveling west in november

We spent 4 months out west and the only thing I will say is watch out for  "if it's any kind of bush,plant it has THORNS on it" :laugh:


----------



## Wristpin (Nov 7, 2010)

RE: Traveling west in november

Thanks guys, Very interesting stuff to look out for 
We will be traveling in a 2002 winnebago Journey 32T Diesel pusher on a Freightliner chassis. ISB 275 Cummins towing a dinghy.


----------

